#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello please help a newbie

## Deleted

Hi I'm new. I need to go through all the advice and rules threads again. But I thought to say hello.

Could you answer a couple of newbie questions for me please?

I am looking for specific kind of games to play in; star wars rebellion era, modern Earth kind of horror/spy/thriller, super heroes are kind of fun! Oh and I love Harry Potter.

The questions are; as Star Wars and Harry Potter are licensed IP does that make it not allowed here? Second, where do I find the list of games recruiting right now?

Thank you for giving me some time and help.

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings! Welcome and I would say that any fan based RPs are quite happily accepted in the Parody + Fan Fiction roleplay forum if you want to make one that has not been started yet!

There are also lots of RPs looking for people in the other categories, and If you want, you can make a post in the Intro forum to introduce yourself and what kinds of RPs you like/want!

----------


## Deleted

Thank so much for quick reply and warm welcome. I will check it out!

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Maya Qwan!

As Corrik said, RP's based on any already established IP's are very welcome here.
Can't wait to see what you end up doing here!

----------


## Enigma

Welcome! Games based on existing works are played on our parody + fan fiction forums. So you can play Harry Potter, Star Wars, Firefly, or even James Bond 007 games there.

All you need is some like-minded players. If you know any looking for someplace to play, let them know?

----------


## Deleted

OK thanks everyone - you are very nice! I will wander around for a bit and try and see how things work I guess. I can't seem to get an avatar pic up yet but maybe that's because I'm new and still "yellowname" lol.

----------


## Enigma

I suggest posting in the Downtown section threads. When the mods see you're actively participating, they may decide to make you a full member.

----------


## Azazeal849

Actually it’s automatic - after you’ve made 10 posts, the site automatically upgrades you from newbie to member.  ::):

----------


## Alura

I bet under Piper it'd be 9 posts.  :;): 

Welcome to RPA, Maya!

----------


## Deleted

Thanks for the advice everyone - I have my avatar now! Jedi Padawan me lol.

Next silly question: Is there a quick way for me to check if someone has replied to threads in which I have posted? (I forget exactly which forum a thread is in sometimes duh I'm stupid.)

Thank you again for taking time with me.

----------


## Alura

Not stupid at all! If you look at the top right of this thread, for example, under the menu bar. There you should see a 'Thread Tools' dropdown menu that includes 'Subscribe to this Thread...'. Clicking that should give you the different notification options and you can also view your subscriptions from the same Inbox page where you view your PM's. If you don't see it and need screen shots, sing out!

----------


## Kach

Welcome Maya Qwan! May the fore be with you! 
At the top of the thread there is a "thread tools" button. You can "subscribe to thread" and change how to be notified by replies on that thread. As well you can make subscribed thread folders on your profile page to find them all in one handy place! 
There is also the FAQ which might prove helpful for you. 
https://role-player.net/forum/faq.php
Hopefully that helps.

----------

